# Guard Dog



## redhead75 (May 8, 2013)

My husband had school last night and came home late. Betty and I were already in bed. She has settled in at my feet by this point. He came up the stairs and stood in the doorway and heard Betty start to growl and she sprung up and came up and stood over my head and kept growling. He said that’s a good Betty and her little butt started wagging and she when from protector to super sweetie.

I didn’t think she would be a good protector since she’s never met a stranger but she proved us wrong.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I know just what you mean! Early on, I had the same curiosity (doubt) about Willie's protective instinct. But I've had him 4-1/2 years now, and many times he has shown his protective nature when contractors come to do work on my house. He's friendly but a little reserved, and places himself between me and the worker. Also, if someone is down by the lake and he doesn't recognize them, he let's me know about it by growling. If my sister or brother-in-law come into the house unannounced, using their key to get in, Willie charges toward the "intruder". Of course, as soon as he knows who it is, he's wiggly and happy! So now I am pretty convinced that the Vizsla has a strong protective instinct!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/04/vizsla-as-guard-dog.html

Good girl Betty. Above are some stories of Vizslas as guard dogs.

RBD


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Go Betty!

H hasn't ever growled so I know he's a little different in that regard, but he has shocked me and barked at an unknown person (neighbor behind us) that was in our yard one day. Up until that point I'd only ever heard his high pitched, girlie bark but he really had a deep, almost scary bark for that guy. I was pretty impressed! It's funny what they'll do that really surprises you!


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Funny thread! Like everyone else I remember thinking when Wilson was a ill pup that he'd sell me for some pets. Lo and behold, my husband is out tonight so it's just me and the son at home. Doorbell rings at 8:30pm and Wilson barks and runs downstairs barking. I give him the stop command and he stops. By the time I get to the door, no one is there. I peek out the window and see a figure walking down the street -- maybe casing the joint? Anyhow, Wilson is not a barker and has never barked when we have friends come over (and they do ring the bell). Dunno if he sensed something about whoever hit the bell or because my husbands not home... I love these dogs the more I get to know them!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I was just in my room doing a little reading and Penny is laying on the foot of the bed and Cash is in his dog bed next to my bed. Cash just jumped up out of a dead sleep and ran barking into the living room to protect me from....the refrigerator! It clicked on and he apparently thought that something was wrong. Now he's laying in the doorway of my bedroom staring out into the rest of the house to make sure that scary refrigerator doesn't get us. . Love that guy, thanks for looking out for me Cash, but I think you can go back to sleep now - the refrigerator has learned its lesson.


----------

